# Finally, this season is over



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

80-90M on redundant players and non-fits like Hedo. Without getting a suitable replacement PF. 

Might as well have re-signed Amare and still do that Orlando trade for Gortat. Only thing that made VC worth anything.


**** you, Sarver.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Finally this season is over*

When was the last time a WCF team missed the playoffs all together?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Finally this season is over*

I have no idea. That's pretty damn sad.


It's funny though, we thought after last yr, we might have something to build off of. Kerr rebuilt his image and finally had showed he made some good moves last 2 yrs, it was deepest team the Suns have had, w/few minor tweaks, and way LA played this yr, who knows what happens. Good enough to be up with them in Pacific at least. But they pull this ****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Finally this season is over*

Massive rebuilding coming up


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Finally this season is over*



HB said:


> Massive rebuilding coming up


I wish.


Sarver's philosophy is he doesn't think they can sustain being bad in their market (which is BS). He'd rather just be good enough, mediocre and just make the playoffs. He'll make em try their hardest for that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally this season is over*

I wish this team would rebuild, or at least make a great effort towards getting the right pieces to contend. But Amare was a great piece, and we let him go. So it's obvious winning isn't the main goal for this franchise. I'm hoping Grant Hill doesn't resign.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Finally this season is over*

Joe Johnson too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Finally this season is over*

One bad decision after the other for most part. It needs to stop.


Almost kind of hope there's a lockout even for the slight chance he sells. His banking business is losing tons of money too apparently.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Finally this season is over*

It's frustrating being a fan with this POS owner >_>

Over/under on dumb moves we make this summer?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Finally this season is over*



thaKEAF said:


> When was the last time a WCF team missed the playoffs all together?


The Wolves and Lakers in 2005 I think.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Finally this season is over*



thaKEAF said:


> When was the last time a WCF team missed the playoffs all together?





Depressingly enough I know, that would be the year after the timberwolves made it to the conference finals and lost to the Lakers in 6 games I believe. The season after that the timberwolves only had 44 wins and didn't make the playoffs. Lots of frustrating reasons for that, Latrell wanted a bigger contract during the offseason and they didn't take care of it during that time, Wally was tired of coming off the bench, Cassell was having a lot of back problems, we fired Flip Saunders and the Kevin Mcfail era began.


WE WERE 1 legit CENTER AWAY! PISSES ME OFF!!! (sorry I had to vent lol)


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> 80-90M on redundant players and non-fits like Hedo. Without getting a suitable replacement PF.
> 
> Might as well have re-signed Amare and still do that Orlando trade for Gortat. Only thing that made VC worth anything.
> 
> ...


Isnt it funny that the piece we were missing(Gortat) for the team to come together was acquired after we lost our go to guy.... now we have vince carter, also is it possible that childress will eventually play some ball cuz I think it will be very hard to get rid of him....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Exactly. I'm so pissed. And on top of Dallas' run, even more. This was one of those yrs anything can happen. They also showed how it's done retooling/keeping things together, maybe you'll break through. But nope. Let's make **** up after **** up. I'm also kinda glad. It hurts Sarver.


But VC's deal is only 4M guaranteed, so I'd imagine he won't be back, which will free up Chill. I think he can be an asset to us though. 


I have no idea what we'll do or if we'll do anything. There's going to be a lockout and it's gonna be uglier than the NFL.


----------

